# How to remove acne around your nose



## erichong93 (Jun 2, 2009)

I have had a huge ongoing problem around my nose....

From the front, it's not too noticeable, but it's really red from the side. It's right where your nose connects to your face, and there are red bumps there.

Currently, I use Nuxe cleansing milk, and then Vichy Toner and then Vichy Cream. I also have this concealer/healer thing that I used multiple times...nothing.

I also have been to facials...

Suggestions?


----------



## magosienne (Jun 3, 2009)

It could be your routine or your products are too strong for your face, causing the red bumps. Or they are just acne, and in that case, i would try a spot treatment, i like to use lavender essential oil. It works on the few pimples i get there, although mine are small.


----------



## Lucy (Jun 3, 2009)

i have the same problem but over my whole nose. they're not spots as such, just uneven skin and little blotches. what i find works best but is actually only temporary is those nose strips you wet and put across your nose. the ones i've used are these:

BiorÃ©.com - Products - Deep Cleansing Pore Strips


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 3, 2009)

I have heard that one can have fungus around the area of the nose, that you are refering to.

The next time you visit the doctor, have them have a look and make sure that's not the problem.


----------



## Cakdel (Jun 7, 2009)

maybe a spot treatment?

i heard a lot of great reviews about Aveeno's spot treatment

(i would post a pic but i don't have 10 posts &gt;_&gt


----------



## Jessica C (Jun 15, 2009)

Dermatologists can remove acne scars by several means, ranging from surgeries, laser therapies, injections, and Dermabrasion. These methods, while quite effective, are also quite costly, and are often not covered by insurance providers. They also affect your body differently, as some of the treatments remove the top layer of the targeted area, while the others encourage collagen levels and decrease melanin levels. Collagen is one of the key molecules for skin flexibility, while melanin is what causes pigmentation of the skin.


----------



## rosaxanna (Jun 18, 2009)

Augh I have too much red spots that just won't go away all around my nose area, but not on my nose... help?


----------



## magosienne (Jun 18, 2009)

I think you could use the same products, frankly i think dealing with acne you should limit yourself to a few products. Maybe try a spot treatment ?


----------

